# DF140 Suzuki 4-2 code fix



## Sea-r-cy

Back in June, my starboard engine started the 4-2 code, which meant "it" had happened. The "it" on this engine is a design flaw, a steel plug in the exhaust aluminum casting. After a few years of saltwater, the electrolysis eats away the casting, the plug will eventually fall out. I tried a temperary fix, a thick epoxy mix coating the entire steel plug and lapping over onto the aluminum casting. This patch held for the remainder of snapper season, probably 50 hours or so.

The professional "fix" is a complete new part. Expensive, and quite a job to replace. ($938 for the engine holder set) + labor. Having twins, I could easily spend over $3000 for the job.

Just today, I left the dock and made it only 3 miles, the starboard engine started coding 4-2 again, and promply died. Another day of fishing ruined. 

My fix is quick, cheap, and easy. The photos show the progress of the fix. Photo #2 shows the corroded hole around the steel plug. Basically, I ground away all the old aluminum, fashioned a plate out of 12 guage aluminum, then drilled and riveted it to the housing. The rivets are blind-end all stainless. I used high temperature silicone to seal between the parts.

This method of repair should give me several more years of use. It isn't pretty, but it will hold and seal off the exhaust gasses. 

(sorry for the blurry photos, but you still can see the process)

Sea-r-cy


----------



## Ocean Master

What was the original purpose of the plug?


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

The correct way to fix that is to remove the four bolts that secure the engine to the boat then give it a good kick. Repeat on other engine. Then go buy Mercury :thumbup: 
Sad part is I have a Suzuki car.


----------



## X-Shark

I can't believe you said that Jason. I've never seen a Merc that shifted worth a Damn. Even with brand new everything and Teleflex X-Treame cables. There noisy too.

Have you ever taken the cowl off and look down into the lower cowl area? Everything being Black, you can't tell where things start and stop. It's like a Black Hole.

The next motor I buy will be the new DF -300AP


----------



## Ocean Master

My next engines will be Suzuki..!!


----------



## jasoncooperpcola

oh crap....... I just dont like Suzuki. Maybe its the car constantly being a pain in the ass with its check engine light. But I am scarred for life on Suzuki now. Sorry if I stepped on anyones toes. But so far i like my noisy, hard shifting black hole Merc. :thumbup:


----------



## Ocean Master

I would still like to know what the hole and plug were for..??


----------



## Sea-r-cy

The plug was there to be removed to check some type of "emissions". A real engineering nightmare. Steel plug in aluminum. Add saltwater, you have a real corrosion issue. The newer engines have no plug or hole. In the older engines, it is not "if" , but "when" it will corrode out.
If the corrosion hole is large enough before repairing, the exhaust will ruin your wiring harness too.
If any PFF member has one of these engines and wants to do the fix, I would be willing to help. 

Sea-r-cy


----------



## tailfisher

Damn that sucks, what year are these motors .


----------

